# Melanotan pre contest



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone may be able to help. silly question i know but was wondering how close up to a show this can be used, as was not sure if it would have any negative effects such as water retention. What dose would be recomended too, competing in 2weeks time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have just started using Melanotan 2 and its great. I am on a loading phase of 7 days at 1mg per day which should hopefully get me to my desired clour along with a couple of sun bed sessions. Then i will go down to 0.5 mg every couple/few days to just maintain the tan. Good luck.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i have never heard of water retention on mt2, someone who competes should be able to help a bit more though.

the dose really is dependent on the person. there is a dose calculator somewhere on the net but i do not find it that usefull personally.

what skin type are you normally? how easily do you tan/burn? how quickly do you want a tan? Is it just for the show or will you continue afterwards?

answer those questions and i will try and help some more.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not sure about the water retention dude but to be honest i'd just play it safe and stop it a week out


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for the response. i think i will just leave it till after the show now, dont think a week on will make that much difference.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Im dosing the same amount as Kieren, 1mg/day. Into my second week now and boy has it kicked in. Had 2 sunbeds and have turned quite dark. My face tho slightly darker than my body. Also a few new freckles have appeared on my forehead which I wasnt too pleased about, but as far as water retention, NIL. I had a little bit of flushing on my 1st day but have been great since.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xzx - drop the dose mate if you have developed alot of freckles. They should hopefully dissappear gradually when you go onto maintainence phase.

I havnt got any feckles or anything yet and burnt a bit on the sunbed yesterday becasue i went on for 10 minutes and was far too long.

I am ALOT browner than i was though and only done 5mg so far over a space of 6 days (missed one as i had been drinking and couldnt hold the pin straight :thumb: )


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> xzx - drop the dose mate if you have developed alot of freckles. They should hopefully dissappear gradually when you go onto maintainence phase.
> 
> I havnt got any feckles or anything yet and burnt a bit on the sunbed yesterday becasue i went on for 10 minutes and was far too long.
> 
> I am ALOT browner than i was though and only done 5mg so far over a space of 6 days (missed one as i had been drinking and couldnt hold the pin straight :thumb: )


u get any nausea Kieren? hits me like a b1tch when I run it, need to start some more though :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> u get any nausea Kieren? hits me like a b1tch when I run it, need to start some more though :whistling:


I get nausea mate, so either jab before bed and take a diazapan, or i split into 3 or 4 smal ones throughout day on the rare days i take it, dont get any sickness that way, as the sickness plays havoc with appeteite which is not the best in any case


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> the sickness plays havoc with appeteite which is not the best in any case


Yep me too. My appetite drops.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> u get any nausea Kieren? hits me like a b1tch when I run it, need to start some more though :whistling:


Not really TBH mate. I jab before bed, the only nausea i did get was from the first two times with utter nerves!! :thumb:

Seems fine now and doesnt really effect my apetite as i am on cutting diet at the minute anyway so.................

I quite happily jab now and it is so much better than i imagined in terms of pain etc. Dont feel a thing.

I am alot more tanned now after a couple of sunbed sessions. Have jabbed 5 mg now and have 5mg more for the next 5 days. Then ill go onto maintenance as i should be nearly black by then :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## james2008 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sever erections from using this product,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes definately. And at the most random times too!! Happy days :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------

